# Pm 1228 Vs. Grizzly G4003g



## Buggy Chief (Nov 15, 2016)

Which would you choose.  New to the hobby, but comparing both machines and the Grizzly is on sale.  Looks like the Grizzly with shipping is about $3370 and the PM will be about $3720 with quick change tool post , shipping and stand.  Grizzly is 220 and PM is 110, both are 2hp.  Recently bought one of Matt's 727 mills and really like it.

Interested to hear opinions.  Thanks.


----------



## tomh (Nov 15, 2016)

I own the 4003 and like it.  I don't know anything about the 1228 but I recommend that you get the longest bed and largest spindle bore that you can. The reason is that you will run out of bed quick when you start drilling reaming and boring.  I had this problem with short bed lathes in the past and  that's the reason that I chose the 36inch bed.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks tomh!


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 15, 2016)

If I could afford either, I'd go with PM given Matt's excellent customer service rep around here. But I'm biased as I have bought 3 machines from him, so take that with a LARGE grain of salt.


----------



## jdell42 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 1228 and I have been very happy with it.  The 1228 has a bigger bore than the 4003, but the 4003 comes with a stand, 4 Jaw, live center, longer beg and is a gap bed.  Looks like a very good value based on spec.


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 15, 2016)

I think the 1236 is more comparable to the 4003g.  I would go PM1236 (or 1228) if nothing else for the warranty.  Cost will be a bit more, I think it is probably the better machine when it comes down to details.   I think the added weight of the PM1236 is an advantage as well.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for all of the input.  I went with the 1228.  Matt is a really good guy.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome to the club Sir! 

Of course you do know that we require copious amounts of pics when you get the lathe, right?


----------



## digadv (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm faced with the same decision.  Did the difference in weight concern you?  From the specs, it looks like the 1228 is 1/2 the weight of the 4003.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Nov 17, 2016)

The weight wasn't a real concern for me.  I have 220 in my garage as well.  What it came down to was the excellent customer service from Matt.  You can actually talk to him.  If you call Grizzly, you get someone on the phone and if you have a question other than price, they transfer you and that person doesn't usually have an acceptable answer either.  Just my .02


----------



## gman10259 (Jan 20, 2018)

From personal experience comparing Grizzly, Smithy, DRO PROS, and PM for getting prompt responses to your questions VIA email, PM wins that category hands down.


----------



## jer (Jan 22, 2018)

You'll like the PM machine.


----------

